# Scale replacement figures for the 1/128 Seaview 4 and 8 window



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

OK Guys time to put a end to what figures to use for your large scale seaview kit. I am currently working on the 1/128 (4) window kit I purchased when it first came out a few years ago. I just about purchased all the upgrades that I could get but there was always the one thing that bugged me.. My kit had a skeleton crew. a few sitting crewmen and 2 standing. Then there was the proportion issue with heads on the standing figures.. I was willing to live with them but there just was not enough crew. So with the new 8 window on the market.. which I will pick up when Im done with the 4 window. I was wanting to get a clear Idea of what scale are the crew or what scale the replacment crew and guest should be.. the kit is 1/128 .. figures come 1/97 ( n scale if Im correct) 1/150& 1/200. I was thinking 1/150 unpainted figures but that may be too small.. Anyone out there with a clear idea what size figures to use 

thanks 
solex227


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

You could always use 1/125 scale figures:
http://www.ema-models.co.uk/index.php/1-125-scale-plastic-city-figures.html


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks Paul 

That would be great if I was building more subjects in this scale but I cant Justify the price to order from across the pond and only use a dozen figures .. Maybe I could get a group of people who want a few for their build maybe...


Solex227

Also paul when will you have the decal interior for the 4 window 1/128 kit back in stock?


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

solex227 said:


> OK Guys time to put a end to what figures to use for your large scale seaview kit. I am currently working on the 1/128 (4) window kit I purchased when it first came out a few years ago. I just about purchased all the upgrades that I could get but there was always the one thing that bugged me.. My kit had a skeleton crew. a few sitting crewmen and 2 standing. Then there was the proportion issue with heads on the standing figures.. I was willing to live with them but there just was not enough crew. So with the new 8 window on the market.. which I will pick up when Im done with the 4 window. I was wanting to get a clear Idea of what scale are the crew or what scale the replacment crew and guest should be.. the kit is 1/128 .. figures come 1/97 ( n scale if Im correct) 1/150& 1/200. I was thinking 1/150 unpainted figures but that may be too small.. Anyone out there with a clear idea what size figures to use
> 
> thanks
> solex227




I used "N" scale Figures by Preiser. The kit figures if scaled to the doors on the sail as provided in the kit are way too large. The Preiser figures look correct as used in the control room of my Seaview. Preiser offers hundreds of figures in many different poses to choose from to populate the crew.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ductapeforeve

thanks N scale it is .. Im looking as Im sitting here in the forum..


Solex227


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Those figures are only 11 GBP or $17 USD for twenty-five figures. You aren't going to get much cheaper than that. Preiser figures here are about $15 for six figures.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

solex227 said:


> ...Also paul when will you have the decal interior for the 4 window 1/128 kit back in stock?


They've been in stock for several days now.

The Presier figures were the ones I was really thinking of.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

I went on ebay and searched for "n" scale figures. I bought 100 figures from China for less than 2.50 delivered! They are white, 1/150th scale and amazingly detailed. (Far better than the kit figures) Mine came in about 1 week after I ordered them. They look to be the right scale when set in the model.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

solex227 said:


> ....figures come 1/97 ( n scale if Im correct)....
> solex227


FYI, "N" scale is 1/160


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

oshkosh619 said:


> FYI, "N" scale is 1/160


N is not a fixed scale and ranges from 1/148 to about 1/160 depending on where you live. UK and US N scales are not the same. HO varies a bit too IIRC.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Scale replacement figures for the 1/128 Seaview 4 and 8 window Reload this Page Reply*



> FYI, "N" scale is 1/160


I usually think of "N" scale as 1/160 . The ebay ad for the figures listed them at 1/150th. They look to be the same height as the more expensive "Woodland
Scenics" figures. Whatever- they look great in the SEAVIEW - far superior to the "snowman" looking figures provided in the kit. I was trying to provide a cheaper solution to the expensive 'Preiser" figures previously mentioned in the above posts. The Preiser figures are great- but not that great considering the price difference. The detail on these cheap figures is pretty amazing considering the small scale.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

djnick66 said:


> N is not a fixed scale and ranges from 1/148 to about 1/160 depending on where you live. UK and US N scales are not the same. HO varies a bit too IIRC.[/QUOTE
> 
> You're correct about the varieties of N scale interpretation across the globe and thanks for setting me straight.
> 
> ...


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

HO and OO tracks may not be compatable but products like the old Airfix trains (now sold by another company) were HO/OO 

Train stuff is screwy !


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Thank you everyone.. I broke down purchased a set of 6 for 13bucks. I saw the china N scale but didnt want to buy a 100 and find out I cant use them though it was cheap enough...


Nautilusnut do you have a photo of one of these china figuers in a kit seat to show the scale???





Paulbo said:


> They've been in stock for several days now.
> 
> The Presier figures were the ones I was really thinking of.



Thanks I was lookingthe week before this post and didnt know they were availible. I will be ordering today... :thumbsup:

Alexander


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> Nautilusnut do you have a photo of one of these china figuers in a kit seat to show the scale???


Will post one tonight.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

*Scale replacement figures for the 1/128 Seaview 4 and 8 window Reload this Page Reply*

Here's a comparison of the 150th figures with the Moebius kit figures.

The first photo is the 100 figures I bought on ebay for 2.25 delivered!

The next photo shows the Moebius figure (looking like Gort the robot) flanked by the 1/50th figures. Though smaller they look fine in the model and are MUCH better posed and detailed.

The last shot is of two figures, a man and a woman (Barbara Eden?) seated.
Notice how the chairs do not look oversized.

Now that I see the photos I'll have to bread out a magnifier to paint them better!


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

nautilusnut said:


> Here's a comparison of the 150th figures with the Moebius kit figures.
> 
> The first photo is the 100 figures I bought on ebay for 2.25 delivered!
> 
> ...


HAHAHA Gort is right it !! ok Im convinced but I dont need 100.. Seaview was a sub not a cruise liner .... Oh well Ill go for it anyways it is a cheap fix and the figures look right to scale. to fit in my current build












wanted to share my work for a change... dont go to hard on this Im still making changes to the build 

PS Your figures look great just how you painted them .. thanks for the help... :thumbsup:


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

You may not need 100, but I sure wish I'd had these when I built my "TV" Seaview. The few figures with the kit made the Seaview look undermanned!
Nice thing with the assortment of figures (besides being so darn cheap) is you get a variety of men and women in various dress. Perfect for the "movie" Seaview cast. Look on ebay under "n" scale figures.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

nautilusnut said:


> ...The last shot is of two figures, a man and a woman (Barbara Eden?) seated.
> Notice how the chairs do not look oversized...


IMHO the 1/150 figures look too small.

It looks to me like a normal sized guy and his 7 year old daughter are seated in the chairs. 

At 1/150 scale, a 6' tall person would be nearly 10" too short for 1/128 scale.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

> IMHO the 1/150 figures look too small.
> 
> It looks to me like a normal sized guy and his 7 year old daughter are seated in the chairs.
> 
> At 1/150 scale, a 6' tall person would be nearly 10" too short for 1/128 scale.


I can't argue that they're actually too small. HOWEVER- they look fine in the setting and look far better than the clunky figures provided. (with those ridiculous "abs" sculpted in) We know the actual scale- but to the eye, they look fine.

Sorta reminds me of an old ad for the Volkswagon Beetle. It simply had a nice home with the car parked in front. All the caption said was, "Makes your house look bigger.":lol:


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have to agree that yes they look smaller but ductapeforever made a valid point. IMO the kit may not be actual 1/128 scale (don't really care about the size being there was never a real boat) ... Ductape said if you place the figure next to one of the doors On the sail you can see that the scale for the figures should be smaller than ones in the kit which look over sized.


In any case I manage to order some N scale figures as a starting point. I will post my finding when I have them in hand. Also, I agree this subject can be more about ones perspective then about what is out right wrong.

:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Here is a shot of my control room with 'N' scale figures. To the eye ,they look correct and in scale.


----------



## nautilusnut (Jul 9, 2008)

Well there ya go- the figures look great despite the scale differences. The model is, as previously stated, not of a real vessel and is it self, a homogenized version of the different models used in the show. These 1/50th scale figures are an inexpensive way to upgrade the model's figures and increase the sub's crew to a more realistic number. I promise to now get off this soapbox and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ductapforever

Yes those look scale again I agree n scale figures look about right .. I am waiting on the set I ordered. till then I will continue to work on the boat. :thumbsup:

Nautilusnut yeah .. I think the finished result would be a better answer .... as I said I will post some photos of the control room finished and one in the boat.


Solex227


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

Watertight doors on naval vessels are on average 30 inches by 60 inches or 2 1/2 by 5 feet. By comparison a kit supplied figure when placed alongside the doors in the sail as molded in the kit , illustrates how grossly out of scale the kit supplied figures truly are. The 'n' scale figures when making the same comparison have the correct 'look'. As you can see in my photos above ,that proportionally they 'fit'.


----------



## oshkosh619 (Feb 24, 2009)

The N scale figures really do look great. Another aspect I like about it is that it makes the Seaview significantly longer in those scales (about 487' 6" long @ 1/150 scale and about 520' long @ 1/160 scale based on the 39" length of the kit). Although not "canon", I always imagined her as longer than the 416' she'd be at 1/128 (one wikipedia.com source listed her at 567' "from scale model"). Lots more room for Admiral Nelsons goodies and Lucius's shark tank lab not to mention a missile room with more than four launch tubes, torpedo tubes and an escape hatch :thumbsup:. More like the size of modern boomers (Ohio Class @ 560', Soviet Typhoon @ 574'). 1/128 puts her in the same ballpark as the old Ethan Allen (NOT to be confused with Irwin Allen ) class boomers at 410'.


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

Ductapeforever 


which of the N gauge figures set did you use for sitting? 

solex227


----------



## Ductapeforever (Mar 6, 2008)

The sitting figure came from a Preiser set. Since the Preiser figures are so expensive I only buy a few at a time. I love the variety and selection. I used two figures from the bricklayer set and I have them scrubbing the deck.


----------



## Super 7 (Aug 14, 2004)

*Off-The-Shelf Available Scale Figures: 1/120*



djnick66 said:


> N is not a fixed scale and ranges from 1/148 to about 1/160 depending on where you live. UK and US N scales are not the same. HO varies a bit too IIRC.


Well actually no. N is fixed at 1:160, 2mm is 1:152, both on 9mm gauge track. British Railway Modellers you understand.

The big Moebius Seaview is 39" long with a theoretical 3 inch diameter hull. 

Okay, that makes it a 32 scale foot beam/ diameter divided by 3" which yields
a result of .09375" to the foot or 3/32" to the foot or 1:128 scale as advertised. H.O. scale is 1/87.1, so the figures should really be around 1/120 scale or in "Model Railroad" terms; TT Scale. There are PLENTY of figures made by the German companies (Preiser etc.) in this scale as it is very popular in the former East German areas.


----------



## RSN (Jul 29, 2008)

Got my N scale figures on e-bay last night. 100 unpainted assortment for $1.36! I love e-bay!!!!!!!


----------



## rtbeuke (Sep 29, 2008)

Has anyone looked at the Preiser TT scale figures? These are supposed to be 1:120th scale.

https://az95169.vo.msecnd.net/images/preiser/75101.jpg

https://az95169.vo.msecnd.net/images/preiser/75100.jpg


----------



## solex227 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have been looking at N scale till Super7 made it clear what scale to buy.. I had already placed an order twice for Preiser figures in N scale over the last few weeks But No luck one Hobby shop online had a minimal order of 25.00 so when I ordered two sets the shop canceled my order and said they didnt have any in stock. Second time around, I found another place that had the figuers so I placed an order and I have yet to see the package on my step .. Nor has the hobby shop replied to my email. So Iam thinking when I call them this evening I may get a message saying (((Brains Brains))) :freak: I think its a zombie hobby shop with a web page still up. I guess I will find out tonight. The tt scale figures look great but I think I will shop around a little more to find 1:120 scale figuers from someone who has them in stock and willing to sell them. In the mean time Im still working on the boat exterior.:thumbsup:

Solex227


----------

